# 1964 Rear Bumper WANTED



## bobgrice (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello to everyone. New user here. My dad and I are finishing up a restoration of a '64 GTO Convertible. Our chroming shop has told us that the rear bumper we had is unusable. Does anyone have any good-quality rear bumpers for sale, either ready to mount or good for re-chroming?
Many thanks to all,
bobgrice
Charlotte, NC


----------

